# Early season goose.



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

My 7 year old shot his first goose this morning. I'm not sure who was more excited!!! Him or myself!!! He's officially hooked.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

awesome !


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

He'll never forget this morning. My first Goose was some fifty + yrs. ago, and I still remember. Congrats to your son!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job .


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Awesome! What gauge shotgun is he using? Just asking because I want to get my daughter out there, but she only has a .410 and I'm not sure that's big enough for geese or ducks.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

bdawg said:


> Awesome! What gauge shotgun is he using? Just asking because I want to get my daughter out there, but she only has a .410 and I'm not sure that's big enough for geese or ducks.


He's using a 20 gauge.


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Congrats to you and your son!! I still remember my first goose hunt like it was yesterday..


----------



## Mitch b (Jan 20, 2017)

Congratulations!! hopefully he's hooked for life!!


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

that's great


----------

